# Impossible d'installer windows



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

*J’ai ce problème avec boot camp:*
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.

*Quand j’utilise l utilitaire disque avec SOS :*
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « Macintosh HD » (disk2s5)
Cet ordinateur ne répondra plus si vous vérifiez le volume de démarrage.
Vérification du système de fichiers.
Le volume a été démonté avec succès.
Mode en direct requis car d’autres volumes APFS présents dans ce conteneur sont montés.
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s5
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the fusion superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking the Fusion data structures.
error: fusion middle tree: invalid "from" range 0x4000018d8fe10:10
Fusion data structures are invalid.
The volume /dev/rdisk2s5 could not be verified completely.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : monté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)
L’opération a été effectuée.

Merci e votre aide.


----------



## izel mor (12 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
Un iMac en Fusion Drive? 
Corruption de la structure.
Deux questions, le Mac fonctionne t'il normalement si tu ne tentes pas de la partitionner?
Utilises tu TM?


----------



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

Oui le mac fonctionne tout à fait normalement.
oui j'utilise TM.
quand j'ouvre partion: j'ai la vue N°1 . Si j'essaie de récupérer l'espace libre: vue N°2 et le message N°3.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## izel mor (12 Février 2021)

j'ai un peu de mal avec les camemberts informatiques
peux tu aller dans le terminal qui se trouves dans Applications > Utilitaires et passer la commande informative 

```
diskutil list internal
```
qui retournera les informations relatives à la distribution de tes disques internes


----------



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

Voilà ce que dit le terminal


----------



## izel mor (12 Février 2021)

Un Fusion Drive classique avec BigSur. Tu as effectivement un espace vide sur le HDD.
La prudence veut que tu es une sauvegarde à jour puisqu'il existe une corruption possible du fusion drive.
Cette mise en garde faite , tu peux tenter de récupérer cet espace par la commande

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


----------



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

Je vais faire une sauvegarde avec TM et tenter.


----------



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

Finalement j'avais une sauvegarde récente.
Voilà le resultat:


----------



## izel mor (12 Février 2021)

Ben oui toujours le problème de corruption. Je pense que le plus fiable serait de ré installer à neuf.
Mais attends éventuellement d'autres avis


----------



## mimi0818 (12 Février 2021)

C'est bien, ce que je supposais. je vais attendre.
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider.


----------

